# Sweet F/F Rocker 2015 helmet fit issue



## Jhayesh2o (Apr 13, 2015)

So I just bought a brand new 2015 sweet full face rocker. I bought the M/L size, advertised as good for a size 7" to 7.75" head. My head is 7.125". Out of the box I slipped it on and was shocked at how tight it fit. The helmet came with a bunch of pads and since I'm on the lower end of the size range, fully expected to have to use most of them. I also checked to make sure the hand of God adjuster in the back was loosened all the way and it was still uncomfortably tight to the point I started getting a headache. I have a normal shaped head and the helmet was tightest above my ears, but snug everywhere else so it's not like it's tight on the sides but loose in the front and back of my head. 

Just curious if anyone else has this issue? Before returning it and getting the next size up, I wonder if maybe the one I got is defective and another one in the same size would fit better. According to the numbers advertised, I should be swimming in the next helmet size up. Thanks for reading. Awesome helmet otherwise, super padding and construction.


----------



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

I have a similar sized head. I just tried both sizes on and felt that the M/L was pretty tight around the temples. The L/XL was very large and while I could use the Occigrip to get it semi-snug, it still felt very big around the top part of my head. It seems as though the fit on the M/L is much narrower than on previous models. You could try getting in contact with Sweet and see what they have to say, but the narrow fit may just be how they run.


----------



## Jhayesh2o (Apr 13, 2015)

Quick update. Before sending back to them, I tried out an idea. I placed a five lb circular weight (used for weight lifting) between the ears of the helmet. The effect is to spread open the width of the helmet by a few inches. I then set it outside in the sun for a few hours. After bringing it back inside, I tried it back on and it felt great. The squeeze to the temples seems to be gone and the rest of the fit feels comfortably snug all around. I'll try it for an hour while watching tv later tonight to see if the fix is permanent.


----------



## BeaterBoater (Sep 29, 2014)

Sweet's helmets all fit weird. My L/XL FF Rocker is very tight. I know a lot of people who actually carved out the foam. Not doing that after paying $350. The strutter on the other hand fits me perfect. So tight that it gives me a headache and I can't wear a skullcap or anything underneath. I normally wear a large.


----------

